
Truffle Debugging Demo: Debugging multi-language applications [video] - pron
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewdzDqPsn38
======
trishume
Truffle/Graal are both amazing technologies, I thought LLVM was amazing but
Truffle blows my mind. You can write optimizing JIT compilers by actually just
writing an interpreter in Java with some special tricks.

And Truffle can do some amazing things with cross-language that aren't related
to debugging, see
[http://chrisseaton.com/rubytruffle/cext/](http://chrisseaton.com/rubytruffle/cext/)

------
stormcrowsx
I was even more impressed when I googled Truffle and Graal as I had not heard
of them until this.

~~~
pron
They will be available for use in Java 9 without requiring any special JDK
build.

~~~
aardvark179
Hidden behind an experimental command line flag and with caveats about
performance since its intended for experimental JIT plugins, but yeah.

I think we will eventually end up with much of Java implemented in Java, and
that will make for fantastic dynamic language support, but it's going to be a
long road.

